# the one sub than can top the Seaview...



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Not that the Seaview isnt cool... its one of the two greatest cinematic subs of all times... 

Now that we have a super big Seaview... what about a 3' Nautilus to go with her? I know various rights are involved, but other companies make/have made authorized models of the Disney sub. Airfix tooled up their own plastic kit but never issued it. The Airfix one goes well with the little Aurora Seaview. But a big kit.... ooooooooooooohhhhhhhh!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

djnick66 said:


> Not that the Seaview isnt cool... its one of the two greatest cinematic subs of all times...
> 
> Now that we have a super big Seaview... what about a 3' Nautilus to go with her? I know various rights are involved, but other companies make/have made authorized models of the Disney sub. Airfix tooled up their own plastic kit but never issued it. The Airfix one goes well with the little Aurora Seaview. But a big kit.... ooooooooooooohhhhhhhh!


 
*YESSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!*

*OR better yet a 1/72 scale Nautilus!!!!:thumbsup:*


----------



## Old_McDonald (Jul 5, 2002)

I could go for that. How would it compare in size to Revell's 1/72 Gato class sub?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The Nautilus would be much smaller than the Gato in 1/72. its big but not huge. Lindberg is putting out two new Japanese subs in 1/72 that are longer than the Gato...


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

I'd love to see the Nautilus done, but not in a larger scale. Some of us just don't have the space for many large kits.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

The full-size Disney _Nautilus_, if it existed, would be 170 feet long (excluding the spike on the bow). That's 21-1/4 inches in 1/96 scale, 28 inches in 1/72 scale, and 34 inches in 1/60 scale.

Any of those will work for me. Disney licensing is a biyatch, though.


----------



## Geoff Boaz (Jan 1, 1970)

I thought for sure this tread was about this sub:


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

A 28 inches Nautilus would be perfect.Not too big,not too small.With a partial interior and figures,hopefully.:thumbsup:


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Well, we've discussed it before and I'd certainly get my wallet out and buy one (or 2, or 3). I get the impression from discussions on here with Moebius that it may be a possibility, if the Seaview does well. Look great next to the Seaview!


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Geoff Boaz said:


> I thought for sure this tread was about this sub:


Yep, that's the one. :thumbsup:


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

scotpens said:


> 21-1/4 inches in 1/96 scale, 28 inches in 1/72 scale, and 34 inches in 1/60 scale.


I'd go for any other them with preference for the 28 or 34 inch version. For this subject I'd likely buy 3 or 4 to get the build just right. (And to make sure I got the evil looking "eyes" lit just right for ramming unsuspecting naval vessels!)

P.S. We have a time traveller in out midst! Geof Boaz is listed with a join date of Dec 1969 - he must have been logging into Hobby Talk via some super-secret government network!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

One thing that was discussed was that the stand could be in the shape of the giant squid. How cool would that be!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

djnick66 said:


> Not that the Seaview isnt cool... its one of the two greatest cinematic subs of all times...
> 
> Now that we have a super big Seaview... what about a 3' Nautilus to go with her? I know various rights are involved, but other companies make/have made authorized models of the Disney sub. Airfix tooled up their own plastic kit but never issued it. The Airfix one goes well with the little Aurora Seaview. But a big kit.... ooooooooooooohhhhhhhh!


AAWWWWWWYEEEAAHHHHHHH..... I gotta say the same thing, the seaview is a cool sub but as far as _THE_ COOLEST sub.......you hit the nail right on the head, DJNICK!!


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

And, here I thought this thread would be about...

well...

seaQuest DSV!

Lessee, a 1,007 ft.-long submarine in 1/72 scale...:freak:


----------



## Argonaut (Feb 11, 2007)

Much as I love the Disney Nautilus (I have the Disney replica) I would
also love to see someone make a kit of the ship as described by Verne
in the novel. A cut away hull would be nice too on such a kit.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

kit-junkie said:


> I'd love to see the Nautilus done, but not in a larger scale. Some of us just don't have the space for many large kits.


A-MEN! The trend in larger kits does nothing for me.


----------



## Dar (Apr 20, 2007)

Would love to see the Nautilis from The League of Extraordinary gentleman.

I know the movie was not loved (I liked it though) but the Nautilis in that film was one of the nicest I have ever seen.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Dar said:


> Would love to see the Nautilis from The League of Extraordinary gentleman.
> 
> I know the movie was not loved (I liked it though) but the Nautilis in that film was one of the nicest I have ever seen.




Dar, are you aware that there is a plastic kit of that sub by a company called Wave?


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Argonaut said:


> Much as I love the Disney Nautilus (I have the Disney replica) I would also love to see someone make a kit of the ship as described by Verne in the novel. A cut away hull would be nice too on such a kit.












Been done. Well, sort of. Based on a pretty bad made-for-TV movie.

*Nautilus Submarine*
*Manufacturer:* Revell Monogram, SnapTite Models, #85-1178 (circa 1998) 
*Length:* 12 7/8 Inches (355 mm)
*Scale:* 1/100th Scale
*Description (from the box):*
No Gluing, Peel 'N Stick Decals, Ages 8 & up, Skill Level 1. Includes 3 nontoxic paints and brush, colorful cutout background Atlantis. From the classic Jules Verne tale of sea monsters and adventure, _20,000 Leagues Under the Sea_, comes an all-new version of the famous submarine of Captain Nemo. Complete with a full interior incorporating a wealth of details from the Captain’s grand pipe organ to the mysterious power supply orb, the Nautilus submarine is as exciting as the actual story that revolves around it and its charismatic captain.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Awesome companion pieces to the Disney Nautilus could be nice figure kits from the movie. Such as:

Ned Land with harpoon raised on the Nautilus' deck;
captain Nemo at the wheel of the Nautilus;
captain Nemo in diving gear on the sea floor, with undersea rifle.

Huzz


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I think if the Nautilus were done as a kit, the Disney version would make the most sense. There are other plastic kits of various interpretations of the Nautilus already... Wave makes a nice League of Extrordinary Gentlemen sub, for example. The Revell kit was a poor seller because it WASNT the Disney sub... If you want the highest number of sales, the Disney version would be the way to go. I would think too the kit would have to be somewhat large (2 feet or more) due to its nature. You just couldn't reproduce the hull plating and rivets very well on a dinky 9" model.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

I have the 22 inch resin Disney exclusive from 2004 and its very nice - and detailed.

Huzz


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Dave Hussey said:


> Awesome companion pieces to the Disney Nautilus could be nice figure kits from the movie. Such as:
> 
> Ned Land with harpoon raised on the Nautilus' deck;
> captain Nemo at the wheel of the Nautilus;
> captain Nemo in diving gear on the sea floor, with undersea rifle.


Nice kit ideas. But using the likenesses of actors James Mason and Kirk Douglas could involve a whole other set of licensing issues, in addition to dealing with Disney.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

That huge resin version that was produced a while back is the best one I have seen to date. It looks like the one on post 13. I don't think it is the 22" kit you speak of Dave Hussey? I thought the big resin kit came out before 2004, but I could be wrong.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

scotpens said:


> Been done. Well, sort of. Based on a pretty bad made-for-TV movie.
> 
> *Nautilus Submarine*
> *Manufacturer:* Revell Monogram, SnapTite Models, #85-1178 (circa 1998)
> ...



I thought that TV movie was pretty good considering Hallmark adaptations are usually terrible. I've got the Revell Nautilus and it's not a bad kit even though it's snap tite. I've spoken to at least 3 people who didn't buy the Revell kit because they thought it didn't have rivets like a proper Nautilus should have because they just looked at the box cover. They were very surprised when I told them it did.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Duck - the one that I have wasn't a kit. It was a pre-built resin model. Will Babbington (WBNemo1) was heavily involved in it. Here are some pics:

http://www.disneysub.com/disneystore.html

As you can see, its gorgeous.

Huzz


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Dave Hussey said:


> Duck - the one that I have wasn't a kit. It was a pre-built resin model. Will Babbington (WBNemo1) was heavily involved in it. Here are some pics:
> 
> http://www.disneysub.com/disneystore.html
> 
> ...


Man that is mouthwateringly beautiful! Thanks so much for this link!


----------



## Dar (Apr 20, 2007)

SUNGOD said:


> Dar, are you aware that there is a plastic kit of that sub by a company called Wave?


No I didnt. I will have to check it out.:thumbsup:


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Dar said:


> No I didnt. I will have to check it out.:thumbsup:


http://www.hlj.com/product/WAVTL-02

That was a great movie! The car was nice, too. :thumbsup:

Edit: I just bought the DVD through Amazon. I couldn't help myself.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

1/72 or 1/144 regardless of size.


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

I think people have been trying for many years to get the license for the Nautilus, but Walt Disney won't do it. I don't know why since they merchandise everything else but Walt's tomb.


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

If Moebius did other subs, I'd want the Disney Nautilus and then the Seaquest in order. Rather then have them all in scale to each other, I'd just want them all about the same length as the Seaview, to make display easier.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Its not entirely true that Disney won't license the Nautilus. It seems hard to get in North America. But in Japan, X-Plus and Sega have each produced neat little licensed Nautilus's. And the Sega one, while a little small, is apparently relatively accurate.

I really should grab one from evil Bay.

Huzz


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Dave Hussey said:


> Its not entirely true that Disney won't license the Nautilus. It seems hard to get in North America. But in Japan, X-Plus and Sega have each produced neat little licensed Nautilus's.


That should properly be spelled _Nautiluses_. Or _Nautili_.


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

scotpens said:


> That should properly be spelled _Nautiluses_. Or _Nautili_.


Cheese it. It's the spelling POlice!


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

scotpens said:


> The full-size Disney _Nautilus_, if it had existed, would have been 170 feet long (excluding the spike on the bow). That's 21-1/4 inches in 1/96 scale, 28 inches in 1/72 scale, and 34 inches in 1/60 scale.
> 
> Any of those will work for me. Disney licensing is a biyatch, though.


Oh dear, I didn't realize that we were back in Grade 5 grammar class. Hey, did you know that it is incorect to use a comma before the word "and"? 

Speaking of spelling and police, I recall that as teenager, my brother and I got in hot water one day for riding our little Yamaha dirt bike in a local park. The cops nabbed us and brought us home to Dad. We got off with a lecture from the cops and a growl from Dad fortunately. Biker Huzz!!!

Anyway, while we were in the cop car, one cop described the bike and the other wrote out a report.

"Green dirtbike", said one as the other scribbled in his book.

"What make is it?" asked the one with the book.

"Yamaha" the other replied.

"Y - A - M - H -A - H - A ?" asked the one with the note book.

"No, that's not right: Y-A-M-A-H-A".

"Y-A-M-M --H-A?"

"I dunno"

"Oh screw it - MOTORCYCLE"

Our giggling in the back seat did not help our case.:wave:

Huzz


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Dave Hussey said:


> "Oh screw it - MOTORCYCLE" Our giggling in the back seat did not help our case.:wave:
> Huzz


That is a great story! I just checked with a friend of mine that has that Nautilus kit in resin that I spoke of a few posts ago. He said it is about 32" to 36" in length and well detailed. I am not sure if it was a licensed product or not. I forgot to ask. We might work out a trade for it. I am not confident that I can currently do the kit justice but I can take a stab at it.


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

Dave Hussey said:


> Oh dear, I didn't realize that we were back in Grade 5 grammar class. Hey, did you know that it is incorect to use a comma before the word "and"?
> 
> Speaking of spelling and police, I recall that as teenager, my brother and I got in hot water one day for riding our little Yamaha dirt bike in a local park. The cops nabbed us and brought us home to Dad. We got off with a lecture from the cops and a growl from Dad fortunately. Biker Huzz!!!
> 
> ...


You are an evil, evil person, Huzz! :devil:


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Dave Hussey said:


> Oh dear, I didn't realize that we were back in Grade 5 grammar class. Hey, did you know that it is incorect to use a comma before the word "and"?


Did you know that "incorrect" has TWO R's in it? 

The comma preceding the word "and" at the end of a list of items is called an "Oxford comma" and it's considered acceptable.

Cute story about your brush with the law. Reminds me of a routine with English actor Eric Blore in one of the old RKO Fred Astaire-Ginger Rogers musicals. Can't remember which one off the top of my head.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Dave Hussey said:


> Hey, did you know that it is incorect to use a comma before the word "and"?


Actually, it IS correct to use a comma before "and". Dropping the comma is simply a more modern usage and not one that I agree with.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

All this comma talk will put me in a coma! 

I've heard of that large resin Nautilus kit before. Let me see if I can did up something on it!

Huzz


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Here is some more information for you:

http://www.julesverne.ca/jvnautilus.html

Note that I have judiciously avoided the use of those controversial commas! :tongue:

Huzz


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I'm happy with my X-Plus version though everyone seems to lament its inaccuracies.

I'm still trying to figure out how to take it the rest of the way apart without tearing it up so I can put a few LEDs in it.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Paulbo said:


> Actually, it IS correct to use a comma before "and". Dropping the comma is simply a more modern usage and not one that I agree with.


Using the word "that" in "not one that I agree with" is incorrect, as well. Your statement should be "not one I agree with" (no that). I agree it is correct to use the comma before the word and. It is accepted either way. But, I'm no English major. I'm lucky to have made it through school, at all. :freak: I did; however, take a few classes after the required edumacatin' was done. (the semicolon before "however" is proper, but a comma is accepted)


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Does all this edumicational talk mean a series of Schoolhouse Rock models are in the works?


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Perfessor - I can whoosh my X-Plus around when I want to, owing to its size and sturdy construction. Yes, I love my big resin Nautilus but I love my X-Plus too and I would not part with it!

Huzz


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

djnick66 said:


> Does all this edumicational talk mean a series of Schoolhouse Rock models are in the works?


*sings* I'm just a bill, yeah, I'm only a bill and I'm sitting here on Capitol Hill...


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

A 1/64 scale Nautilus would be 33 3/8" long. This sounds like the one for me 
Will


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Dave Hussey said:


> Perfessor - I can whoosh my X-Plus around when I want to, owing to its size and sturdy construction. Yes, I love my big resin Nautilus but I love my X-Plus too and I would not part with it!
> 
> Huzz


EXACTLY! :thumbsup:

The _whoosh_ factor is vitally important to me!


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Dave Hussey said:


> . . . I can whoosh my X-Plus around when I want to, owing to its size and sturdy construction.


Is that what you call it?

Let's try to keep this board family-friendly, if you please! :devil:


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Actually, come to think of it, the Nautilus doesn't really top the seaview.. it was in only 2 hours of footage, while the seaview was in 3 seasons worth of shows.

Maybe the SeaQuest tops it technically, and also has a great design as well.

Come to think of it, a 39" SeaQuest would be pretty nifty, and Moebius could include that kinda cool underwater attack jet sub thing.


----------



## John O (Mar 8, 2000)

Dave Hussey said:


> I've heard of that large resin Nautilus kit before. Let me see if I can did up something on it!


Hey Huzz,

I’m no Disney Nautilus expert, but here's what I know. There are bunch of resin Disney sub models out there. The most well known is the Disney store 22" replica that William Babington fathered, which matches the Nautilus set prop above the water line and 11' hero miniature below the water line. Pretty cool and a great size for display.

The next well known are 18" and 31" kit's in resin, tougher to come by but are either patterned by Scott Brodeen, recast from his pieces, or re-worked knock-offs. Scott apparently patterned for Custom Replicas originally but I don’t know how all that ended. Custom Replicas (Jim Key) has made some monster versions of the Nautilus at 44" and 66"!!!

I have Scott Brodeen's 18" kit and it is beautiful in every way, plus he's cast in brass reinforcements into the tail (perhaps other places I'm not aware). So completely worth the money that I'm considering getting his 31" kit as well.

Though I love the Seaview for what it was to me in my childhood, Harper Goff's interpretation of the Nautilus is design brilliance through-and-through. I fearlessly show _20K Leagues_ to my Stagecraft class every year for it's design work (and the "sunset squid" scene!!!!). Though I love VTTBOTS in a nostalgic sort of way, I wouldn't embarrass myself by showing three minutes of it (except maybe the movie) to today's savvy teenagers. Frankly, I'd put the Proteus, another Goff designed sub, ahead of the Seaview as well.

Yes, make an injection molded Disney Nautilus and I promise I'll buy ...SOME!

John O.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

gareee said:


> . . .Maybe the SeaQuest tops it technically, and also has a great design as well.


Have to disagree there. The _SeaQuest_ had some cool interior sets, but the exterior is just silly. It's even less practical than the _Seaview_'s design. There is simply no logical reason to design a submarine in the shape of a giant marine mollusk.











gareee said:


> Come to think of it, a 39" SeaQuest would be pretty nifty, and Moebius could include that kinda cool underwater attack jet sub thing.


If you mean the Stinger, it's been done. The kit was pretty good, actually.

Wasn't the _SeaQuest_ supposed to be something like 1000 feet long? That would make a 40-inch model 1/300 scale. The full-size Stinger craft was no more than 12, maybe 14 feet. In that scale, it would measure about 1/2 inch. Doable, but not room for a whole lot of detail.


----------



## crazy mike (Aug 26, 1999)

Question for you statiticians- Which movie has sold more copies, VTTBOTS or 20K? 

I have both on the shelf. 20K still retains it flavor after more than 50 years. Voyage seems corny and full of cliches from WW2 movies. 

Why make a Nautilus kit? Because it would sell!!!


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

crazy mike said:


> . . . Voyage seems corny and full of cliches from WW2 movies.


Because it _IS_ corny and full of clichés from WW2 movies!

It's still fun, though -- if only for us FX and sci-fi geeks.

I'm sure the appeal of _20,000 Leagues_ is much more universal, in spite of the "Disneyfication" of Jules Verne's novel. Like the musical interlude, the comic-relief scenes every 15 minutes or so, the obligatory cute animal (Esmeralda the seal), and Kirk Douglas playing harpooner Ned Land like an overgrown mischievous boy.

Have to admit, though, that "Whale of a Tale" song is kind of catchy.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

John O said:


> Hey Huzz,
> 
> I’m no Disney Nautilus expert, but here's what I know. There are bunch of resin Disney sub models out there. The most well known is the Disney store 22" replica that William Babington fathered, which matches the Nautilus set prop above the water line and 11' hero miniature below the water line. Pretty cool and a great size for display.
> 
> ...


Bingo...the 31" resin Nautilus is the one I speak of. Thanks for the background info on that kit, John O! That link you have posted with all of the differnet Nautiluses is a really cool reference, Huzz, I just had the feeling it still was not the Nautilus I had knowledge of. Good stuff though...all the way around!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Wbnemo1 said:


> A 1/64 scale Nautilus would be 33 3/8" long. This sounds like the one for me
> Will


Why the whack scale though? Thats the same as some goofy company that makes 1/36 scale R/C torpedo boat kits. 1/64 is close enough to standard scales like 1/72 which would make a model easier to outfit with figures, accessories, etc. Same with the torpedo boat kits. When 1/32 and 1/32 are standard "normal" scales, they somehow chose 1/36...


----------



## Dar (Apr 20, 2007)

kit-junkie said:


> http://www.hlj.com/product/WAVTL-02
> 
> That was a great movie! The car was nice, too. :thumbsup:
> 
> Edit: I just bought the DVD through Amazon. I couldn't help myself.


Thanks for the link. That is one cool model. I acutally like that Nautilis more than the disney version.:thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

John O - thanks for all that! I've seen that stuff elsewhere but I couldn't recall the details accurately enough to be comfortable in posting them. Hey - how much are those two resin kits (18 and 31 inch) you mentioned and where can they be had?

I have to agree on the Proteus - one kit that is simply begging for Moebius to release it in styrene kit form - at 1/32 scale with detailed interior and crew. Me would buy multiple copies! And posibilities of awesome figure kit tie ins. Cora / Raquel in diving gear anyone? And with the right hair style (unlike the current resin kit that to me, just does not look like Raquel Welch .)

Scotpens - yes, while 20,000 Leagues did have some very light scenes, its also has some very _very_ dark moments. For me, its entirely watchable today - even with those comic relief moments. Contrast that with Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea. As big a VTTBOTS fan as I am and always will be, even I groan at parts of it with just about every episode beyond the first season.

Huzz


----------



## John O (Mar 8, 2000)

djnick66 said:


> Why the whack scale though?


It's not really "whack" when you consider the hero miniature is 132" (11 feet). Thus it breaks down: a 66 inch model like the Custom Replicas is 1/2 the size of the hero miniature, a 44-incher is 1/3, a 33" is 1/4, an so on. It really depends on what you think is more important, a model of the studio miniature or a model of "the real thing". I'm pretty happy to know my 16" kit is roughly 1/8 the size of the 11' miniature that I can actually visit in Florida and my interest in displaying it in "constant scale" with other vessels is very low (though I can see where others might value constant scale more than I do).

John O.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

The 11 footer is somewhere in the Disney MGM park isn't it? How does one get to see it? I plan to take the family there next spring and I'd love to see the Nautilus!

Huzz


----------



## John O (Mar 8, 2000)

Truth is, I don't think it's on display anymore. It was a part of the Living Seas exibit at Epcot.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Wbnemo1 said:


> A 1/64 scale Nautilus would be 33 3/8" long. This sounds like the one for me
> Will


 
*+1+2+3......*

*Yes. For me too.*


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

No, I didn't mean the seaquest stinger.. I saw the full sized prop of that, and still have the kit of it as well.

In the later seasons they had a "flying sub" like attack sub, seating just a few people, with a pretty cool manta like design.

And I still think Moebius's survival will be a balance in not only tv/movie kits, but also expanding into videogame based kits as well.

There's plenty of opportunities there for vehicles, dioramas, and figures. 

They need to appeal to old farts like us, but also need to attract new blood to modeling.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

John O said:


> my interest in displaying it in "constant scale" with other vessels is very low (though I can see where others might value constant scale more than I do).
> 
> John O.


It used to be, in the 50s, that models were "fit the box" size. Auroras 60s Seaview falls into that category. Most modern model companies (and modellers) prefer some sort of standard, universally recongized scale or scales. For my own Sci Fi models Im not so much interested in having them all in a constant scale with each other, but at least if they make a model of X in 1/72 scale, I can get figures, accessories, etc. Like say someone made a Day the Earth Stood Still model in 1/64... you are sort of SOL if you want to do a diorama as there are no figures, tanks, guns, etc. in that size, as opposed to 1/72 or 1/48.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Dave Hussey said:


> Hey - how much are those two resin kits (18 and 31 inch) you mentioned and where can they be had? Huzz


Say, Huzz, My friend that has one of the 31 inch resin subs (and had another one at one time) Got one of them from Culttvman and one from Monsters in Motion. They were purchased years ago and I know that MIM currently has none. I assume that Cult probably does not have anymore either. He paid 600 bucks for it (both times). Then he saw them go on sale at one time for 400 and then he stopped looking at them. Regardless......good luck finding one of them. Hopefully the sticker price will be not be out of your reach. I don't keep an eye out for them on a regualr basis so I am not too sure what kind of prices they fetch.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

The May 84 issue of CINEFANTASTIQUE has a wonderful retrospective on 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea. The article and sidebars quote Harper Goff extensively on his design perspective and reasoning. All in all a very good article on the production of the movie.


----------



## enterprise_fan (May 23, 2004)

Dave Hussey said:


> The 11 footer is somewhere in the Disney MGM park isn't it? How does one get to see it? I plan to take the family there next spring and I'd love to see the Nautilus!
> 
> Huzz


Yes it is still here at the Disney's Holloywood Studios (the new name of the park). It is part of the "One Man's Dream Exhibit". It is hanging above the "Mission to Mars" ride model.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

It would, begreat to, have, a Nautilus kit , to build. How a,bout it Moeb, iu, s?

Chr,is.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

enterprise_fan said:


> Yes it is still here at the Disney's Holloywood Studios (the new name of the park). It is part of the "One Man's Dream Exhibit". It is hanging above the "Mission to Mars" ride model.


However that particular Model IS NOT the real Filming Miniature.


----------



## enterprise_fan (May 23, 2004)

That is true but unless you have special access to the Disney archives in California its as close as you can get to the real thing.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

enterprise_fan said:


> That is true but unless you have special access to the Disney archives in California its as close as you can get to the real thing.


The Sub is not housed In California.

It's still in Florida. They DO pull it out time to time. But Yes to see a really good replica any Day of the week, Yes thats the one to see.


BP


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

djnick66 said:


> Why the whack scale though?


Not entirely whack. 1/64 is known to model railroaders, for instance, as S scale. 

Also, it's exactly twice the scale of the Moebius Seaview, and a 1/64 Nautilus would be roughly similar in size to the Seaview.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

One more Disney Nautilus model:

http://www.disneyexperience.com/models/20klus_model.php


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

toyroy said:


> Not entirely whack. 1/64 is known to model railroaders, for instance, as S scale.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

djnick66 said:


> ...1/72 would be nice since there are other 1/72 ships and subs. Even 1/144 although its smaller is still a sub and ship size. The Seaview would have been better in 1/144 for that matter, rather than 1/139 or whatever. Its close enough to fit in at least.
> 
> 
> It just seems to me that if you are making an all new model of something like a submarine (1/72, 1/100, 1/144) you would want to make it somehow compatable with other sub models rather than pick an obscure scale used say, for tiny die cast cars (1/43).


It would be nice if there was a model of the warship rammed by the Nautilus. But then, that could be made by Moebius, too. And what other ships or subs, outside the Irwin Allen universe, would you want to go with the Seaview?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

toyroy said:


> It would be nice if there was a model of the warship rammed by the Nautilus. ?


Thats pretty easy if the kit were 1/100ish scale. Revell's 1/96 USS Kearsarge or CSS Alabama are perfect. They are late 19th Century Steam Frigates. 

Thats one point in favor of making the Nautilus in SOME sort of standard scale. There are several late 19th Century steam frigates, side wheelers, etc. appropriate for that vintage in the 1/144 through 1/72 range by Heller, Pyro/Lindberg, Airfix, Heller, etc.


----------



## crazy mike (Aug 26, 1999)

toyroy said:


> And what other ships or subs, outside the Irwin Allen universe, would you want to go with the Seaview?


 
I'd like to see a large scale 1/8 or 1/6 Rev war Turtle. Clamshelled with full interior of course. Anyone ever heard of the (hehe) Drebble?

But bring me a Nautilus first PLEASE!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

crazy mike said:


> I'd like to see a large scale 1/8 or 1/6 Rev war Turtle. Clamshelled with full interior of course. Anyone ever heard of the (hehe) Drebble?
> 
> But bring me a Nautilus first PLEASE!


There is a 1/32 scale kit. Honestly, if you wanted a 1/6 scale one, it would be a good scratch building project. The same company that makes the Turtle makes Fulton's Nautilus sub.


----------



## crazy mike (Aug 26, 1999)

I've seen the little GK. Just can't fork out $80 for something the size of a tennis ball.:wave:


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

hi all,trying to get back into the modeling thing again....Nautilus stuff...hmm here' ya go....scott did the ole' 16" er back in the day and sold it through the Disneyana Shop at Disneyland up through 94. was also reworked by both Rich Coyle and Harry Hamilton before it got ripped off by many GKer's. Icons debuted it once more in 96...this sold as a limited edition for a time until scott patterned the 30 1/2" er 1/69 scale. This was sold as a limited edition as well, only 58, all signed by Fleischer, being official Icons pieces. the rest of them were pawned as originals fetching a pretty steep price for a time. Scott once again had shis work recast and sold, MiM being the culprit of getting the piece over seas I was told. Later Master replicas worked out a deal with scott to buy his patterns for the 30 1/2"er for their own release of the Nautilus. this was done through the company and was sold through various locations as well as the Disney Store Catelog for a bit. You still see them as well as the Nautilus that Rich and I mastered for Disney in 2004 on that certain online auction...hope my dates are right i believe they are...but it's been a while...
Sincerely,
Will


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Hi Will,

What scale would _you_ like an injection-molded Nautilus kit to be, and why?


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

1/64 th...most the other scales have been done, the 1/96th scale boat we did for Disney was a great scale, but details were a bit fine for a decent interior, don't get me wrong..we could have done it and I actually did for the wheelhouse, but ultimately, a decision was made to make it like the 11 foot miniature, so no interior. A 33 3/8" boat would be a decent size for most to build and have on a shelf, and a wonderful size for superdetailing and lighting.
Best regards,
Will


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Gimme one that matches the new Moebius seaview so they can be displayed together well.. and then toss in a Seaquest the same size as well.


----------

